# Catalina 28MkII, 270 and Hunter 27



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Looking for a weekender, cost is a factor, inland lake use. The Catalina 28 mkII has been highly recommended, the 270 has not. The Hunter 27 is a nice boat, but the B&R rig and the quality control stories are a matter of concern. The Hunter is cheaper, the 270 next and the 28 the most expensive. Suggestions?


----------



## FrankLanger (Dec 27, 2005)

You would likely get better answers to your question if you told us more--large lake or small, family or not (how many usually aboard), day use or weekend or longer, approximate budget to buy boat, why you are considering only these two boats and not the whole range of boats usually available, buying new or used, etc.
Frank.


----------



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sure. Lake is 5 miles by 1 mile, 2 sailors, with occasional guests who are not sailors, day and weekend use only, 100K or less. These three are under consideration because of two dealers in my area. A J boat would be nice, but my spouse wants more live-in amenities. Beneteau doesn't make anything this size. A used boat is an option, but due to work schedule, I need to get one fairly new because of a limited amount of time for renovation jobs.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

If it were me, I would buy a 320 versus the 28. I think you will be happier. You can get a not too used 320 under 100k. It is an awesome sailing boat and is very comfortable for weekends, etc. If you ever did change your plans in the years to come and wanted to drop it in the coast, you would be very pleased with how it handles too. It is a very sure-footed boat, tracks well, has great refrigeration, and lots of room down below. It even turns within its length (or almost) which is very unusual for a sailboat. You can also add air conditioning and heat without taking out too much of the valuable cabinet space.

Yes, I have owned one and loved it. Since then, I have owned a 380 and 400 (all Catalina). Catalina makes a very, very good boat (for the price) and has an awesome owners group - including a magazine called Mainsheet which is written and run by Catalina owners - not the company. They go through lots of technical issues, etc., specific to each make.

Regarding Hunter, I personally like Catalina better and I personally feel they have a much better following. They feel stiffer to me, their rigging is more traditional, they seem to weather better, and I like the lines better. There were some technical problems with the older Hunters, but to be fair, all manufacturers have had their quirks (from Catalina to Valiant), and I understand that the new Hunters are better built boats than the old ones. For lake use & coastal, there is really nothing wrong with a Hunter - in my opinion.

You might also look at a Beneteau. They make a similarly priced boat for the size, and make a good boat too. Still, for my dollar, I have always bought Catalinas over Bene, Jeauneau, Hunter, and even IP's (though they are much more expensive). Others may feel different.

- CD

PS I think the bad rap Hunters have gotten in the past has really been a bit over-done.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

On a 5x1 lake I think a 32 footer would be a bit much, but I agree with the Catalina choice. I'd go for the 28 if you can handle the cost as it seems a bit roomier and better laid out. At a mile wide...I hope you get a self tacking jib! Good luck...


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

dgarr75456 said:


> Sure. Lake is 5 miles by 1 mile, 2 sailors, with occasional guests who are not sailors, day and weekend use only, 100K or less. These three are under consideration because of two dealers in my area. A J boat would be nice, but my spouse wants more live-in amenities. Beneteau doesn't make anything this size. A used boat is an option, but due to work schedule, I need to get one fairly new because of a limited amount of time for renovation jobs.


I sent you a message.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm...is it me...or does a 28' boat seem to be a bit overkill for a lake that is only 5 square miles.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Unless you need headroom, I personally would think something a bit smaller would be just as much fun on a lake that small. I used to have plenty of fun in the North end of Lk Washington in a Glen-L 8ball, ie a typical 8' pram. My step dad had a glenl 21CB model, more than fun......

There are older Jeanneau and Benateau models in the 25-30' range, and if you can talk a local dealer into bringing a none sold here typically model, both also still make sub 30 even down to 20'ish ft. A Cat 25 or 22 would also make great daysailers on a lake that size too. The bigger the cockpit the better.

GOod luck

Marty


----------



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Don't get hung up on the lake size issue. The area is the part of the lake around the marina. When all the inlets and tributaries are added up the lake is much bigger. It appears to me that Hunter had some serious quality control issues and styling miscues several years back and Glenn Henderson is trying to put it back in order. The B&R rig is still a real question. The Catalinas appear overbuilt in comparison, and the rig is conventional and more familiar. The H27 on paper would be a better performing boat, while the C28 would be stiffer in a blow. As we all know, however, sailing ratios and computer analysis don't tell the whole story. The C28 was strongly recommended by a current owner, as was the 320. The conventional wisdom on the C270 was not so good. The H27 is new and unknown. Comments?


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

I had a '96 c28mkII and a '99 c320 and while I liked the c28 a lot the c320 was always on my mind. In fact I bought the c28 in the fall and wintered next to a c320 and all winter I was saying to myself even before splashdown of the c28 - that's the boat I really want. The c320 is much faster than the c28 so I may agree with a previous post that it is too much boat for your lake. I say that because the way Narragansett Bay is peppered with islands and sub-bays it is basically a bunch of your lakes patched together but without another section to slip into you would get bored flying back and forth in the same place. I know the c320 certainly shrunk NGBay quite a bit for me.
The quite possibly largest fridge on any 32' boat mentioned is great on the c320 but I think the Ice Box on the c28 will do you fine for cruising around your lake as we cruised out to Block Island and had plenty of cold food for a week. 
Stan


----------



## dgarr75456 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Does anyone have any experience with the three boats I mentioned, the Catalina 28, 270 and Hunter 27?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

have experience on the 270 and the hunter27, both very nice sailing boats for your purposes. The QC on the hunter isn't all that bad. I just get a hinky feeling about that rigging, Yea, I know its not logical, but its how I feel 
Now, this is my personal opinion, that and 50 cents gets you a newspaper....
If it were me, and if it were my cash, (and its not), I'd save a pile of that by looking for a used catalina 27. they're rock solid, are as nicely oufitted as either of the above (ok, no sugar scoop,deal with it) and you can pocket a serious amount of cash you were going to spend and have just as much fun.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

In my previous post I got caught up talking about the c320 but I had 3 great years with the c28. It is a lot more boat than the c27 or c270. It's not just the sugar scoop transom that is so nice in comparison to the 'tiny hiny' of the c27, it's the walk-thru that gives you your own private dock/swim platform which is especially good for the lake sailing you're talking about. The big fat ass which I agree may not be good for offshore work is great for lake or coastal cruising because it gives you a large bed underneath the giant cockpit. As for the c270 I don't like the idea of the only 2 winches stuck up on the cabin top instead of the 4 where they belong on the c28. Some like the open forward berth of the c270 while my preference is the separate room type on the c28 even if it is only used for storage. I don't take the 'floating condo' remark as some kind of horrible insult because the c28 sails reasonably well and I like to be comfortable whether at the dock, anchored 5 miles away after a nice day sail, or 50 miles away on a cruise.
Stan


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Stan,

What's a Nauticater doing reminiscing about Catalinas . . . thought you and Christy were happy with your move-up. 

We're still waiting to see those Cuttyhunk rendezvous photos.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TB,

Because he is reminiscing about the worlds finest built yachts and realizes he should have stayed!!

HAHA. 

I think even Cam had Catalinas, if I am not mistaken. Now, if I can only get Sailingdog to come out of the closet...

- CD


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

CD-
My love for Catalinas will Never be relegated to the 'closet' because as you Ha Ha'd - I DO think they build the best $$ for $$ # for # - Coastal Cruising Yachts - in the world. I think Frank Butler's dream of building a good boat for the common man has been realized - a thousand fold.
TB-
I was actually ready to accept the c320 as my last boat until as luck would have it while steering the Admiral and Chief Financeer towards an older Nauticat for a re-furbish the 'perfect for us' newer one became available. I'm still in shock she actually went for it..$$$. Even after some extension work on my part to stretch the aft berth into a Full she misses the Queen size bed we had on the c320 though. Other than that - We Be Happy !!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Stan,

If there's one thing my wife (unfortunately, NOT the Cheif financier) wasn't completely happy with also, is the pullman style, double size aft cabin berth - which I believe is the same size as on your later model NC 331. We actually like the forward V-berth much better. With the filler cushion at almost 8 feet wide x 7 ft long, the V-berth is the largest I've ever seen on ANY size sailboat. With the ensuite head, the master aft cabin makes a great private suite for our cruising guests. They love it.

Hope to see you both on the Bay again next season.


----------

